# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  Bonjour les dv de tous horizons et les autres aussi

## Jweb60

Je me prsente  mon tour :

Jean-Yves,
46ans,
En reconversion professionnel au sein du centre de formation IFOCOP en dveloppeur-intgrateur web.
J'tudie plein de merveilleux langages (pas assez ?? ) et j'adore la joie que procure le fait de rsoudre un bug ou faire du premier coup un fichier sans bug !!
Maintenant j'ai encore beaucoup de choses  apprendre et  assimiler.
J'espre aussi aider mon prochain dans la mesure de mes connaissances qui quand mme grandit de jour en jour 

A bientt  ::):

----------

